# What is the best source for Gamma Seal Buckets?



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

Just curious for those of you who do use them... 

For those of you who dont know, a gamma seal bucket is pretty much an airtight gasketed container that is reaaaally good for storing stuff you dont want exposed to moisture... 

Most of the ones ive found are around $10 for a 2-5gallon container with lid...


----------



## Deda (Oct 13, 2010)

I get mine at BayTec.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info ! I'm in deep south  and been putting off getting bulk anything because of humidity..


----------



## IanT (Oct 13, 2010)

meeee too.. well Im in Orlando, not really "deep" south but just as humid probably lol... 

I've been using a 5gal orange bucket from home depot but I know the gamma seal buckets are the way to go from what I've heard if you are buying bulk like I am (50lb bags at a time... which DOES take me a while to get through)

thanks for the link deda! you rock!


----------

